# 2000 Sentra No start condition- NVIS malfunction?



## twistyblackmetal (Apr 20, 2016)

2000 Sentra, 1.8 Auto it will crank but no start. Fuel pump is functioning. no codes thrown... testing the injection system with a noid light reveals a single flash and then nothing. I'm wondering if the system isn't seeing the key, but I would think repeated attempts ( 5 i think,) would throw a code. I'm stumped. I have checked wiring to ECM as I know about that problem and everything seems good. (CEL does light when key is in run before start is tried) It did sit without a battery for a couple of weeks.... 
I really would rather avoid towing it to a dealer for diagnosis, so any ideas are welcomed.
Thanks!


----------

